# Compression Test



## nicolastella (May 22, 2011)

Hello Guys,
Yesterday I performed a compression test in my Frontier 4.0 V6 2005 with 92000miles. I got this results:

Cylinder 1: 180psi 
Cylinder 2: 180psi 
Cylinder 3: 180psi 
Cylinder 4: 175psi 
Cylinder 1: 175psi 
Cylinder 1: 180psi

What are the specifications on that motor? I can't find nothing about it
Thanks

Nicola


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine is a VQ40DE. The compression spec is 185 psi.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those numbers look good to me!


----------



## nicolastella (May 22, 2011)

I made the test in the worst condition, engine cold and dry. My truck has 92,000miles and the engine works well and i'm happy on those numbers....., but I have a clicking noise coming from it and I don't understand if it is the valve train or the timing chain. It follow RPM of the engine and it's much louder when the car is cold. When the engine is warm is really difficult to heard it. It started last Monday morning, it was not present before. I changed the oil/ oil filter/ air filter/ spark plugs and I cleaned the air manifold/hoses/ throttle valve. Now the engine works great, but the noise remain but not so loud. 
Any similar problems on your experience?

Also, after cleaned the throttle valve it turned on the engine light with code P507. I read some threads on it and I followed the manual procedure to "RELEARN PROCESS" but it doesn't change noting.


----------

